# Non-human Genestealer cults?



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

I was wondering if xenos like Tau or other races have had recorded Genestealer cults? Because all you hear is human cults, but it seems silly that Genestealers can only *cough*impregment(did I spell that right?)*cough* humans.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Impregnate. 

But I assume it's similar to having Tau Genestealer cults.

The records are mainly kept from the Imperial point of view. Therefore, if a Space Marine gets implanted, then it's known about. If it's a human, then it's known about. But for someone who stays out of the Imperial way, other than to fight, then it's not known if they are.

I'm not sure, myself. The emotions of humans allow the Genestealer to 'create love' for the child, whereas everything else treats it as a Pariah.

Whether that has the case with Eldar (Doubt it), Tau, (likely), Orks (A fat Ork? Ez Weak. Ave im Boyz. 'Iz Teef iz Mine. Basically, they don't reproduce), Marines (don't get Pregnant, whether Boys or Girls is regardless. They don't, it's considered a weakness), Ogryns (they'd welcome an ugly baby)... That's an idea anyway.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

There used to be rules for Ork hybrids back in the good ol', bad ol'days, and they were nasty little buggers. I don't know if this would clash with current fluff on the whole reproductive spore thing, but it would definitly make for an interesting warband.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

The very idea of the various biomorphs for genestealers are supoosed to represent what they may have "popped" out of, such as the Ymgarl 'stealers with feeder tentacles as that's what the local species looked like...

I even recall fluff for Stealers with a snake-like lower body as that was what they had last come from...


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Deneris said:


> I even recall fluff for Stealers with a snake-like lower body as that was what they had last come from...


Yeah, wonder where they got that idea. :wink:

Makes you ask why GW get so snippy about their IP, when they're not too bothered about "borrowing" ideas from other succesful franchises themselves.


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

Its GW were talking about here, what do you expect


----------



## Komrad (Oct 30, 2008)

the mere taought of a genestealer...impregnating...a human gives me...bad..*shudder* VERY bad images :shok: but maybe the genestealers were developed to be Human Insergants? as in they were only really designed/created for Human infiltration on human worlds, but are still used in all round combat? jsut a though :so_happy:


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

maybe they use some kind of cloning or DNA removal thing when impregnating humans. I mean, I can't imagine a Genestealer and....never mind. I can't think of it without throwing up.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Its not like they impregnate a human in the same way humans due; they give you the genestealer kiss, which essentially alters your dna and makes it so that you are more inclined to reproduce and spread that dna. (This is part of how genestealer cults are started for that matter, by altering a hosts dna to contain incomplete 'stealer dna that evolves and becomes complete with each passing generation until a purestrain is created.)

So do yourselves a favour and quash those nasty mental images, thats not the way it works as far as GW's fluff is concerned.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

darkreever said:


> Its not like they impregnate a human in the same way humans due; they give you the genestealer kiss, which essentially alters your dna and makes it so that you are more inclined to reproduce and spread that dna. (This is part of how genestealer cults are started for that matter, by altering a hosts dna to contain incomplete 'stealer dna that evolves and becomes complete with each passing generation until a purestrain is created.)
> 
> So do yourselves a favour and quash those nasty mental images, thats not the way it works as far as GW's fluff is concerned.


I seem to recall that certain Genestealers "infested" a host by means of "seeds" located in their claws/teeth. Simply bite or scratch the desired host, the Stealer Seed alters the sperm/eggs and wait for the host to start spreading the "seed" in the normal human way.


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

darkreever said:


> Its not like they impregnate a human in the same way humans due; they give you the genestealer kiss, which essentially alters your dna and makes it so that you are more inclined to reproduce and spread that dna.


Oh noooo, the stealers are making everyone horny !!!!!!


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Deneris said:


> I seem to recall that certain Genestealers "infested" a host by means of "seeds" located in their claws/teeth. Simply bite or scratch the desired host, the Stealer Seed alters the sperm/eggs and wait for the host to start spreading the "seed" in the normal human way.


Though I'm not entirely certain about the claws part; exactly. The infecting of a host also alters their mental makeup slightly, so they are more inclined to reproduce as often as possible to increase the number of hosts.


----------



## CamTheApostle (Oct 31, 2008)

Micklez said:


> Oh noooo, the stealers are making everyone horny !!!!!!


Yeah, I think that is what the fluff says. 

I was also under the impression that 'infection' made the 'infected' release pheromones or something to make them more appealing so they have a better cha...

Come to think of it, I know a few guys who would willingly be infected just for the 'benefits'. As sad as that sounds.


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

Komrad said:


> the mere taought of a genestealer...impregnating...a human gives me...bad..*shudder* VERY bad images :shok: but maybe the genestealers were developed to be Human Insergants? as in they were only really designed/created for Human infiltration on human worlds, but are still used in all round combat? jsut a though :so_happy:


hahaha, thats a funny one....I thought they injected them or spite something down thier throat and so on....not like that...uh oh Bad image, BAD IMAGEuke:uke:uke:!!!!


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

hahahaha, this is what happens when GW doesnt word things right


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Itd probably just be the same as with a human just....more blue.....


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that Tau can become Genestealer cults because it is given the impression that that is what happened at the end of one of the BL Ciaphas Cain novels. . .


----------

